# Southern Arizona Field Trial



## jazztime (Mar 3, 2008)

36 dogs called back to the 2nd series of the Amateur: 2, 3, 9, 10, 11, 13, 14, 17, 18, 20, 21, 22, 23, 25, 30, 31, 36, 37, 38, 45, 46, 48, 49, 50. 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 61, 62, 63, 64, 65, 66. 2nd series will start with dog 9, same place at 8:00am.


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Any info on the Q?


----------



## speedy (Oct 24, 2005)

Qual callbacks after third series water blind

2, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 12, 13, 16, 19, 20, 21, 22, 25

Dog 16 starts, test dog at 7:45


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Thanks Speedy


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

No Open at this Trial?


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Amateur-10 dogs to the 4th series:

2,20,23,25,30,31,37,49,50,63


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Open - 14 dogs to 4th series:

4,8,16,20,26,27,28,32,40,47,61,64,67,69


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

OK thanks Russ


----------



## Northern Skies (Sep 17, 2010)

Sabireley said:


> Any info on the Q?


Unofficial results for Qual: 
1. Poacher; Griffin(O) Gonia (H)
2. ?
3. Lena; Kongsore (O) Gonia (H)
4. Cash; Kongsore (O) Gonia (H)
Jams: Juice; Boyett (O) Gonia (H)
Gracie; Maroney (O) Gonia (H)

Sorry I don't know who placed 2nd or other Jams. 

Lorraine


----------



## Northern Skies (Sep 17, 2010)

Northern Skies said:


> Unofficial results for Qual:
> 1. Poacher; Griffin(O) Gonia (H)
> 2. ?
> 3. Lena; Kongsore (O) Gonia (H)
> ...


Oops - Correction
*#1 Poacher; Pat Little (O) Gonia (H)*


Congrats all!
Lorraine


----------



## Jeff Bartlett (Jan 7, 2006)

Congrats 
To the qaul King


----------



## old'triever (Mar 15, 2010)

OPEN RESULTS

1st #67 Magic
2nd #32 Dove
3rd #69 Ford
4th #4 Jackie
RJ # 26 Tuffy

JAMS: 64 Blue; 61 Kid; 40 Nike; 20 Mick; 16 Cruise; 8 Willie

Congratulations to all, especially Don and Dove.....


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Amateur Results:
1st - #23 Lil/Charlene Koeth
2nd- #25 Logan/Dennis Miller
3rd- #50 Ruger/Anna Calvert
4th- #37 Joe/Jim Cope
RJ - #63 Delta/Larry Calvert
jams: #2 Dillon/Tellus Calhoun and #20 Power/Wayne Carey
Congratulations Everyone!


----------



## Roy Redifer (Dec 24, 2012)

Northern Skies said:


> Unofficial results for Qual:
> 1. Poacher; Griffin(O) Gonia (H)
> 2. ?
> 3. Lena; Kongsore (O) Gonia (H)
> ...


Qualifying 2nd place - #21 Bouy - Wendy Pennington


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Dennis Miller on your Amateur 2nd with Seaside Logan's Run! 

rita jones


----------

